
Show HN: I built a task management tool that revolves around table - kilgarenone
https://www.sametable.app
======
Jaxkr
I can’t create an account. Just loads forever

~~~
kilgarenone
Hey thanks for trying. I just managed to create an account in Firefox and
Chrome. Were you using Safari?

